# Pics Of My 2010 YB's



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I really have to clean that coop.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's a really nice YB loft! Are those 1x6's you used for the perches?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thats only the 6 by 12 addition I added 5 years ago. The total young bird coop is like a wide v shape it would be 6 by 30 if I striaten it out. The perches are made out the cedar planks they sell for decking. I made them like 5 years ago and they still look pretty good.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

6 x 30 is a ton of room! I'll have to look into those planks, what are the dimensions for the squares if you don't mind me asking?...


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I've got an 8 foot bay window on the front of the coop it is a pretty nice section. But the holes are 9 1/2 inches tall and 11 inches wide. They were pretty easy to make with the electric miter saw I set it up to cut 9 1/2 inch peices for the up and downs and screwed them all in to the 12 foot planks and just kept stacking them.


----------



## gingell bros (Mar 3, 2010)

hi.a nice set up and the birds look great.i notice you have a few mealys in your team,what breed are they?.paul


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the dimensions and the tip! We'll see how mine turn out.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks great  And don't you dare complain about the poop. Your loft looks spotless compared to mine right now!


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

gingell bros said:


> hi.a nice set up and the birds look great.i notice you have a few mealys in your team,what breed are they?.paul


Thanks, they are out of my family of yellows which are mainly janssens. They've raised me winners in the past and this years team looks pretty good so far and they seam to be learning real quick compaired to past seasons. So maybe there's a winner or 2 in the pic.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Thanks for the dimensions and the tip! We'll see how mine turn out.


Your welcome, if you try to make them keep us posted on how they turn out.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Looks great  And don't you dare complain about the poop. Your loft looks spotless compared to mine right now!


Yeah I think it's pretty clean well atleast for this time of the year it's too cold to be out there cleaning all the time. I just put that there becasue I know alot of clean freaks that would call that dirty.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Good thing I posted the pic because I noticed the top window was slid to the side and only a lil flimsy screen was keeping the birds in and more importantly keeping the raccoons out. I'm thinking it was from the big snow storm last weekend that caused all the bamboo to bend over and it must have caught the window and slid it to the side. If you look at the window in the middle of the pic and look at the top right side the window isn't covering the whole thing.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Pigeon0446 said:


> Your welcome, if you try to make them keep us posted on how they turn out.


I'll post pics when I get going on them.



Pigeon0446 said:


> Good thing I posted the pic because I noticed the top window was slid to the side and only a lil flimsy screen was keeping the birds in and more importantly keeping the raccoons out. I'm thinking it was from the big snow storm last weekend that caused all the bamboo to bend over and it must have caught the window and slid it to the side. If you look at the window in the middle of the pic and look at the top right side the window isn't covering the whole thing.


Good catch!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2010)

your loft looks great and is nice and spacious too  the birds look happy and healthy too thanks for sharing


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice pic. Good composition,light, perspective..came out awesome. Loft looks great,lots of birds! Ceder huh? Investing in good wood goes a long way...5 yrz!..would have never guessed. Looks new,fresh. Thanks for sharing the pic, good luck with your birds, peace, YaSin


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I was out back feeding the birds the other night and I caught somthing in the corner of my eye up in the tree. At first it kinda scared me it looked like a devil with the horns. That's the first time I've ever seen a owl around here.

The pics didn't come out so good but it's the best one I was able to get of him.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's a haunting image.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

My Diplomas from 2009 yb season. I had a bad year last year when it comes to loses. Because of 2 devistating tosses I was down to only 4 birds on my team to fly and I wasn't to confident in those 4 bird since they weren't out of my best. But I still did everythign as if they were my best and somhow I still almost won a race and 3 out of the 4 won me diplomas even though it was all in one race.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Cool Diplomas!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice loft. Too clean is not good according to research. So did you breed the birds that won 3rd and 4th together?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes I did breed those birds there was actually 3 together they came in 3rd 4th and 5th in my club the 5th place one didn't get a club diploma and 28th 29th and 30th in the combine 2291 birds they were only 10 seconds from winning my club it sucks being so close. LoL But that was almost my best return ever I had 3 of the 4 birds I put in on the drop. My best return was when I put 8 birds in a race and topped the combine of over 2000 birds with 2 birds by over 2 mins and also came in 11th. And I breed all those guys as well.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

What family of birds do you have and race with? If you don't mind me asking...


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Mostly Janssens but I do have some Huysken's and some Bastine's for the harder and longer races. My foundation for the Bastine's is a hen that won the 500 mile race 3 times. But I mainly clock the Janssens I think it's because of the way I train them. They seam to do better the more I beat them in training. The week I took 3rd 4th and 5th those birds flew the 150 mile race on sunday then I took them on a 100 mile toss on tuesday then 3 times a day 30 miles on wed thurs and friday then set them up and shipped them on sat and they clocked good on sunday. All that training for 4 birds I didn't think were any good I gotta be crazy. LoL


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback! I've got Janssens and Hvr's too. 

Man that's a lot of work on them Jannsens...how much did you spend on gas!...

For your HVR's what method of training do you feel brings out their best?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I spend way to much on gas way more then I'll win back unless I hit one of the big money races but I havn't been that lucky yet. I've hit in my club auction being the breeder and flyer I won 1500 so that helped but I want one of the big ones with the 10,000 for first. But it isn't about the money for me I just want to win and when I win one of the big ones it's gonna be great. As for the HVR's I get lucky with them once in a while but Idk what I'm doing with them because they aren't my main focus. But the guy who does good with them around here say's he goes 25 miles a day on mon tues thurs and friday and a long toss 75 to 100 miles on wed. Thats what he says but who knows what he actually does. Around here it's really competitive and most ppl work their birds hard and thats what seams to work. I might be a lil harder on my birds then most but thats how I do it. I'm actually thinking of making myself run 5% or 10% of what I make my birds fly so that I kinda feel they way they do everyday. LoL


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Before you know it you'll be running marathons if decide to do the running! I think a competitive environment is key to really honing in your knowledge on your family of birds, thus allowing you to perfect a performing strain from your breeders. 

Thanks for the heads up on the training methods!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

But Janssens birds do recover quickly, right, according to the brothers? Anyhow, your efforts seemed to have paid you well.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

RodSD said:


> But Janssens birds do recover quickly, right, according to the brothers? Anyhow, your efforts seemed to have paid you well.


Yeah they really do recover quickly. I know it for a fact since the amount of traing I put them through to get them to fly the way I want them to in the races. It seams like as soon as I let up on them they stop comming. IDK if it's just the birds I have or all of them but thats my experience.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I saw my first honey bee here in a few years and I'm essepcially surprised since it's so early in the year.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Back to the young birds.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

My Rc cock that that won 5th at 164 miles vs 326 birds only 17 secs from winning.









The 5th place guy again along with the BB hen that came in 4th that same race only 12 secs from winning. 









Some of my old bird team.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Some pics of some of my second team I took a week ago.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Great pictures. Is that red cock a janssen? I have one that looks just like him. 

Here's a pic of my 04 Janssen










Your second team is looking nice. Good luck with all of them!


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice looking young birds!!!

Walter


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice healthy looking birds.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes he's a janssen. He's out of one of my yellows that are mostly janssen and a BB that I bought that is suposed to be a janssen as well. And thanks I wish you luck wit yours as well.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Bluecheckard said:


> Nice healthy looking birds.


Thanks I do my best to keep them that way.



Covenant Loft said:


> Nice looking young birds!!!


Thanks.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice set up...........


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I changed up the set up a lil on my yb coop. Here's some b4 and after pics. And oh yeah I finally learned I should wear safety glasses when I'm working on the loft. Because when I was pulling out a U-nail on the screen it wouldn't come out so I put all my might into it and pow it came out and the pliers hit me right in the eye. I though I knocked out my eye because when I put my hand over it and then looked at it there was clear liquid and a lil blood. So when I went int he house to look in the mirror to see what was actually going on I was glad my eye was still there. LoL The clear liquid must have been tears and the blood was from a small cut on my eye lid. When I wnet back there the nail was still in the pliers even though I throw them down after they hit me I'm lucky the nail didn't get me. But I guess it'll be fine my eye lid is just a lil swollen.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

My second team in the screen right after I moved them over and b4 I let them in their new coop for the first time.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Some of the 2nd team after thier first night in their new coop.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here's a video of my 2nd team.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWRH3X6qpAw&feature=channel


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here's a video of my first team in there training tunnel. It's pretty funny how fast they run these things are like road runners.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU2cn5cISlU&feature=channel


----------



## Boenairgeez (Sep 4, 2006)

thats so funny i have 8 banded.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Just don't understand?*

I guess I don't really understand what you are trying to do? I am very new to the sport but my YBS are thru the trap before they would even see your tunnel. Are you just dumping a crate at the end of the tunnel? Just don't understand.
Jack



Pigeon0446 said:


> Here's a video of my first team in there training tunnel. It's pretty funny how fast they run these things are like road runners.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU2cn5cISlU&feature=channel


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hahaha...Bro that was funny to watch! They looked like a herd of cattle going down that tunnel. Thanks for sharing the video.

The perches look even better on the video!


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Hahaha...Bro that was funny to watch! They looked like a herd of cattle going down that tunnel. Thanks for sharing the video.
> 
> The perches look even better on the video!


Now if they fly as fast as they run I'll do good in the races this year. LoL 

And thanks for the compliment on the perches.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Action said:


> I guess I don't really understand what you are trying to do? I am very new to the sport but my YBS are thru the trap before they would even see your tunnel. Are you just dumping a crate at the end of the tunnel? Just don't understand.
> Jack


I don't want to let them out yet because of the hawks around here a out of control this time of the year. But I still want them to learn outside. But at the same time I don't want them just sitting out there like a bunch of bums becasue they'll learn how to just sit up on the roof when they come home. So I put them up there and they get to walk across the roof and go in. So when I finally do let them out with out the tunnel they know they are supposed to go in the coop not sit up on the roof. I never let my birds out of the coop on their own the only way they go out is when I pack them up and let them out like a really short toss.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I don't want to let them out yet because of the hawks around here a out of control this time of the year. But I still want them to learn outside. But at the same time I don't want them just sitting out there like a bunch of bums becasue they'll learn how to just sit up on the roof when they come home. So I put them up there and they get to walk across the roof and go in. So when I finally do let them out with out the tunnel they know they are supposed to go in the coop not sit up on the roof. I never let my birds out of the coop on their own the only way they go out is when I pack them up and let them out like a really short toss.


I think with the fact that they run that course it will help them find the trap when it come time to release them out on their oun alot more them if you just opened the doors and hoped for the best  I think they are way futher along then when released at most lofts


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> I think with the fact that they run that course it will help them find the trap when it come time to release them out on their oun alot more them if you just opened the doors and hoped for the best  I think they are way futher along then when released at most lofts


Thats what I figure. There's no point of letting them out to get chased away by the hawks. But by putting thm up there it's kinda like being out which will help me stick them once they are finally let out.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Nice birds, nice set up and a great thread. Thanks for sharing I really enjoyed........*


----------

